# Spouse visa submitted but a little concerned.



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

*VFS Dubai - what a joke*

My wife is submitting documents today and she just came back saying that the VFS person only said she needed the copies and did not want originals!!!!
Anyway, so been on the phone with her and she is going back to insist on them keeping the originals....
She is there now and the lady said there is no need for originals, but she will accept them.

On UKVI they insist on originals, and now this.....or is it a ploy with people who are not so proficient in English to make them fail so that they re-apply and pay the fee again!

I'm shocked.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

My wife just told me that she eventually left the originals there, but there were other people who only left copies......really strange.
Unless it was a premium lounge perk, that they check originals and take only copies?
Anyway she left everything there.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't be looking for a conspiracy theory  I'm sure it's just poor training of staff.

After the process is finished, you'll be asked to complete a survey of your experience, I'd complain about it then. I'd just let it go for now and not rock the boat.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel sorry for the other people there who apparently only left copies. My poor wife went back again to insist on the originals, so they brought a special folder for her to put them in. But they kept banging on about copies are fine.

Unless they check the originals and say they are fine and keep copies? Could be a perk of the Premium Lounge fee we paid? Anyway, no risks from us...left the originals.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444,

I am very much confused, as am going to submit the UK spouse visa(Cat A) documents in a few weeks at VFS Global,Dubai.As you already mentioned that VFS first refused to keep the original documents & later they accept it. Should every applicant need to insist the VFS staff to keep the original, ain't it mandatory by UKVI law to submit the originals documents ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's strange.
My wife submitted yesterday using the premium lounge, we thought as her English is not great and I'm not there, it may be easier for her.
They basically went through a checklist, did not look at any of the originals, did not even check her passport. They said we only want the copies.
She then went back to the hotel and told me, and I told her to run back and insist on leaving the originals. The lady again said there is no need, but with some pushing she put them in a file and gave her a receipt. So my mind is at peace. But from what my wife said, they only accepted copies from others.
The only thing I can think of is perhaps as it's a premium service, they accept copies, because they certify that they have seen the originals? But thank God she told me and she was able to go back a few hours later and rectify it.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Your instruction was correct and your wife did it instantly,, hope the VFS staff must have forwarded the both documents (original and copies) to ECO.
Good Luck..


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

When she told me, after all the work to get originals etc.....I was having a breakdown. But she jumped in a cab and went there and they did, put them next to the copies, so there are 2 files. One with copies and one with originals. We have receipts to show they have them, so all good.
Just insist when you go


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the Info,,in my case total 3 sets: i will make 1 set of original and another 2 set of copies of all documents, 1 set of copy i will keep myself for future reference and 1 set of original plus 1 set of copy will submit to VFS staff. 

any idea how many weeks would it takes for issuing the UK spouse visa from VFS,Dubai ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

My wife is from Iran, so she was given her passport back in order to go be able to go home, but was told that she will probably receive an email in 2/3 weeks to submit her passport again. Then it gets returned to her in 3-5 days. Then when the visa is ready (up to 4 weeks), she can collect it or send passport by courier.
So in total it appears up to 7/8 weeks.
But this is from someone who said that copies are sufficient


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

that's great the applicant are allow to take back the original passport while visa is under process, are such facility is applicable to all nationality or only specific nationality?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

To anyone, costs $64.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

The amount is ok, what is process to take back original passport while visa is under process?

For my info,as you have done it recently, could you please narrate the cost for the following:

1)UK spouse visa(Cat A) application charges:
2) Immigration health surcharge (i.e. NHS Payment):
3)Priority Visa Service:

As per your experiences apart from the above service is there any other services/payment suppose to do while submitting the application.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Basically the girl told my wife that, she will receive an email in a few weeks to submit her passport, the passport will be kept for 3-5 days, then it will be given back to her. She will then be notified to send her passport for the visa stamp (4 weeks).

1 - circa £1000
2 - £600
3 - no idea, you can only use priority if you have traveled to one of 5 countries in the last 5 years, which she had not.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

My wife submitted all her documents in Dubai, they originally wanted only copies, but she insisted on originals and they reluctantly accepted. Yet they did not let her leave her original birth certificate or more worryingly the original Iranian (all in Farsi) wedding book. She did leave a copy of it with the copies, and obviously the original certified and notarised translation of the wedding book into English.
They just would not accept the originals of these 2, which were all in Farsi. I'm assuming the key is the English version? After all the planning, preparing every fine detail, I'm now concerned we may get rejected on this.
Surely the original translation is the key, as the ECO won't have a clue about the Iranian book?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They may use Farsi-speaking ECOs to process Iranian applications.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh well.....so annoying that vfs just wouldn't accept it. It was with a push that they accepted the main documents in original format.
Anyway, just have to hope they will use some flexibility or at least ask for it.
So frustrating


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When you successfully get your visa, I suggest you lodge a complaint about their actions and behaviour.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

For sure! Especially as other people there only left copies from what my wife saw. As not everyone uses these forums to get advice and when someone there tells them copies are all that are required they probably say fine.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

HI Caps4444,

Your wife must have got valid Dubai Residence visa right, because what i knew is other nationality apart from Dubai nationality can't apply for UK spouse visa in Dubai without valid Dubai Residence visa ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

She got a 14 day visitor visa. As there is no British embassy in Iran, Iranians can apply in either Turkey or Dubai. They did ask to see her visa.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Your is exceptional case, does she did herself the online application and other necessary procedure or had hired any solicitor/agent in Dubai ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

It's not an exceptional case, it's just that there is no embassy in Iran, although it appears they will open it by the end of the year 
I did everything for her, no need for solicitor. She got the visa for Dubai. She had all my documents and submitted everything.
The only issue is the length of the relationship.....4 months.
But I've visited her 3 times in that period, lots of photos and 2 one hour phone calls weekly as well as texts etc.....depends if they want to be very harsh.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hope sooner the embassy would began in Iran so that the applicant can apply at home country.
i think 4 months length wouldn't a big issue, your communication medium had been strong through out those months on phone calls and as proof you must have already submitted other correspondence screen shots of Facebook,whatsapp,emails etc..


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hiii guys, regarding caps4444 post I have done some research on the vfs office located in sylhet, Bangladesh. And it's new rules for sylhet is called user pay service. There's a fee of £59 applies with some added benefit with it. 
One of the benefit is:

"Applicants will be able to keep hold of their original documents and submit photocopies"

This is the statement I copied from vfs website. 

I'm also confused with this new rule as my wife is about to submit her documents on this Thursday. I told my wife to hand in both original and photocopy no matter what. 

Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just checked, you are correct. In VFS Bangladesh this is an option. So the ECO will receive copies and not originals. So I assume this is the case in Dubai, as we paid for the Premium Service, although it does not state this, it appears it's part of it. But quite dodgy for UKVI, as the girl did not check any of the originals!
Well we still left originals, but it appears you can leave copies too.

If you have originals, no harm in leaving them.....Just to be safe.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah I agree with you I also told my wife to leave originals and copies, because some documents I have not made copies of such as communication, photos together. Best to be safe.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, leave originals for sure! I still find it strange that on UKVI notes they say original, buVFS will take copies.


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Let me know how yours go. Best of luck


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444,

As you have recently applied, i need to know about the letter from employer:
1) Who should the letter be addressed to?
2) What details the letter should cover?

I am following the guidance for the letter format to avoid a refusal.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine was written by a senior director. Dear Sir/Madam.

Then my job title, that i'm a permanent employee, my current salary and how long I have been on that salary and also my start date.

just a few lines and on company headed paper.


Also to add; apparently they are accepting photocopies, it's part of the service now....very odd!


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In case of financial requirement, are you applied under salaried employment(Cat A) or (Cat B) ? 
just willing to know are we under the same situation or not.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cat A. So 6 months of payslips, 6 bank statements, letter of employment, plus employment contract.
Also land registry letter, council tax statement, 2 utility bills (Water + Electric) and finally latest mortgage statement.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

in case of financial requirement we are in the similar situation,maybe in the case of accommodation u seems to be the owner/landlord of the household right?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, I'm the owner.
Although my relationship is only 4 months....but 2 trips (expensive) after the initial meet; one for engagement, and one to marry, both a week in length and 2 months apart. One more trip booked and paid for (September). So hopefully this and proof of communication and photos will be enough to show genuine.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

well 4 months length wouldn't a big issue, your communication medium had been strong through out those months on phone calls,photos, travel itinerary and apart from that i guess as proof you must have already submitted other correspondence screen shots of Facebook,whatsapp,skype,emails etc..


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

2 WhatsApp screenshots for each month, so 10 of those, about 25 photos, 4 itemised bills showing 2 one hour calls a week. 3 WhatsApp phone call screen shots, and of course 3 travel trips, showing boarding passes, and one joint bank account statement from Iran.
Let's wait and see.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

since 2012 till present:
My communication evidences includes:
1) 30 pages of correspondence screen shots of Facebook,whatsapp,skype,emails & few phone calls.
2) 31 photos across journey before marriage, wedding ceremony,after marriage and tours.
3) 7 itinerary for meeting and touring around.

well in case of Joint bank account, i have include a letter from bank which does not shows the balance amount in account,is this ok ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

You don't need joint bank account, I just put it in too add to my case, as the relationship history is short. But then again, they allow arranged marriages......let's see what happens.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK i will keep joint bank account letter as optional( anyway this letter crossed 28 days rules). Few query:
1) Under salaried employment(Cat A), does you happen to have salary for fix hours work only or it includes overtime hours too?
2) How many days it took documents to reach Dubai or Iran from UK & which courier company has the fastest delivery service as per your experience.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - No idea, I just showed payslips.
2 - Again, I was flying to Iran to marry, so I took all the documents with me, and a week later she submitted them in Dubai.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444

hope you have posted your visa application status in the thread UK visa timeline..


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444

Please share your experiences:

in your case, you must have choose: Settlement - Settlement - Wife. Isn't it ?

In Application Form – VAF4A online, what you answered of the below questions:
1)Country of Residence (Your permanent Country of residence)?
2)How long do you intend to stay in the UK?

Under Employment spaceoes it require the Employment details of Applicant or sponsor ?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

It would be my wife's country of residence which is Iran.
She plans to settle in the UK.
Depends which section, there are different sections, in sponsor section it would be mine.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Caps4444
In my case Applicant is Husband applying for UK spouse visa.

Kindly check the copy of your application Form – VAF4A online and do me a favor.Need your help in filling online form, it is in order as per the Application Form – VAF4A online:
Please answer Yes or No.
1) i chose: Settlement - Settlement - Husband : is it right ?
2) Passport and travel information : this details of Applicant - Yes or No?
3) Personal details and travel history : this details of Applicant- Yes or No ?
4) Family details : this details of Applicant family- Yes or No ?
5) Employment: this details of Applicant employment- Yes or No ?
6) Sponsor details :it is clear that it is related to sponsor.so no doubt in point (6).

Now in additional information space : what information i suppose to include in it?

Need your help desperately.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

All are yes, apart from 1 - where I put wife, as my wife is the applicant.
Additional info - questions where i was not able to fully answer, I gave more info.
Looks good to me.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Caps4444

I guess you fill the application Form – VAF4A online on behave of your wife, Right ?
if so then you must have chose application as Apply For Someone Else, right ?

Hope there is not much different between: Apply For Myself and Apply For Someone Else.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Exactly, I did on her behalf. I don't believe there is any difference.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444
In application Form – VAF4A online under sponsor details: 
Question: What is this persons' relationship to you?

In my case answer is Wife but in selection list there is no wife to select, what did you chose in case of your wife application?


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

Think I put partner


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444

Share your experiences: 

1) while submitting the documents, did your wife include Immigration Health surcharge payment confirmation print out or just wrote IHS number on the application VAF4A ?
2) After a tough discussion with the staff, Did your wife submit the documents in two pile, one original and another photo copy or one pile with photo copy attached to the original paper?
3) For submitting UK spouse visa documents, what are the steps of procedure in VFS Gobal Dubai?

i guess its been months now, as of now what the status of you application....


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444
Waiting for your reply..


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - she just included the email confirmation.
2 - she handed in both originals and copies.
3 - just turn up at the appointment time and hand in your docs, do the biometrics and that's it.

No news yet, I will probably chase in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444

How many days after submitting the application online, VFS global takes Biometrics ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Caps4444

please reply ...


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

We did it 10 days after.


----------

